# ilx  to diamond resorts conversion points



## wolfie (Aug 22, 2011)

just talked to Diamond Resorts and found out that my Platinum ILX that was "grandfathered" to Diamond does NOT include all of the resorts that I bought as a Platinum Premier Vacation Club owner. Diamond Resorts interpretation of this grandfathered clause is that it refers to Los Abrigados only and not the other ILX resorts, i.e. Kohls Holton House where I tried to book. I am getting 13000 points for my "grandfathered" resort and Kohls requires 18000. When I said they misled the grandfathering in their info and did not specifically say it was only for the "home" resort, which I don't believe ILX had he just kept repeating the same words over and over. 

No wonder I was getting a headache trying to deal with them. However on the upside they are very polite while they are being dense. 

Anyone else have a thought on this?


----------



## DiamondResorts (Aug 23, 2011)

wolfie said:


> just talked to Diamond Resorts and found out that my Platinum ILX that was "grandfathered" to Diamond does NOT include all of the resorts that I bought as a Platinum Premier Vacation Club owner. Diamond Resorts interpretation of this grandfathered clause is that it refers to Los Abrigados only and not the other ILX resorts, i.e. Kohls Holton House where I tried to book. I am getting 13000 points for my "grandfathered" resort and Kohls requires 18000. When I said they misled the grandfathering in their info and did not specifically say it was only for the "home" resort, which I don't believe ILX had he just kept repeating the same words over and over.
> 
> No wonder I was getting a headache trying to deal with them. However on the upside they are very polite while they are being dense.
> 
> Anyone else have a thought on this?



Hi Wolfie,

It seems as though there was a miscommunication in this discussion concerning what you are and are not able to book. We would be happy to discuss this in more detail with you. Please email us at HospitalityMgmt@diamondresorts.com for further clarification.

Warm Regards!


----------



## ctscribe (Aug 23, 2011)

It's ashame that the person replying to Wolfie wouldn't use some name or indentifier if Wolfie called. I don't think "guest" will get you any help at diamond.


----------



## wolfie (Aug 23, 2011)

*diamond resorts point conversion*

I actually have to say my communication (there have been many) have always been very pleasant.

Just as a followup the guest communication person just called me, she found my name and number from the email I sent regarding the points conversion.  The telephone call came about 10 minutes after I sent it today!!!

I have to say I am impressed with their customer service...that does seem sincere but BEST OF ALL...she called me to tell me I was right, that the info I got on the telephone calls was incorrect and grandfathered really does mean that ILX members get what they had before, i.e.  I had platinum and therefore still had access to the platinum houses and suites NO MATTER what the number of points are that are now required.

Steam is no longer coming out of my ears!


----------



## dougp26364 (Aug 23, 2011)

ctscribe said:


> It's ashame that the person replying to Wolfie wouldn't use some name or indentifier if Wolfie called. I don't think "guest" will get you any help at diamond.



As foriegn as it might sound to most owners, DRI actively reads and participates in these forums when appropriate. As you can see, they have addressed Wolfie's concerns and cut through the red tape. 

We own with Hilton, Marriott, Southwind and DRI. DRI is the only resort group in which the CEO, Stephen Cloobeck, has contacted me at home to address my concerns.......even a couple of very small concerns. 

DRI is not your standard timeshare management system. Instead, they are setting new standards.


----------

